# Pics, Videos, and Stories from Summer 2018



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

While we technically have a few more weeks until the equinox and the official start of Fall, at least here in the States Summer is bookended by Labor Day. With that in mind, please share your adventures from this past Summer!


*Here's what Scout and I got up to:*


Family reunion and training days in Wisconsin

















--------------


Bikejoring




-----------


Kayaking







------------




Stalking rabbits (video)





------------


And exploring a prairie preserve among other places


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful. How old is the pup with the bird? Love the stalking video too


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey, that looks like my weekend house, how'd I miss you guys?

As an aside, I always smile when I see WHV's....One's a neighborhood peep and good bud....and their appearance really does fit the V temperament, probably more than the smooth, elegant..somewhat aloof look of the short haired version.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, Gabica! 



I don't remember if I was told the pups' ages or not, but I would guess they were 9 weeks at the time. She was either big for her age, or her sister was really small. After seeing how great she did, it made me a little said that she was headed for a non-hunting home and in Alaska, of all places!


Gingerling, I was sold on the elegant, athletic look of the smooths until I saw these guys' fuzzy faces and my heart melted. Mine is a clown, but the furnishings even seem to suit the more serious ones. They just look like grumpy old men.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a awesome summer.
I would say I'm slightly envious, but instead I'm happy for you, and Scout.
How old is she now?
It seems like she was only a puppy a couple of years ago, but time flies by rather quickly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, TR! She's five now--I know it hardly seems that long!


----------

